# The "Barracks Life"



## Docherty (17 Jan 2005)

Hey Guys!
I just created a new MSN Cadet group for past, present, and future Cadets as well as Officers. If you are intrested in checking it out and possibly joining  go to-----
http://groups.msn.com/BarracksLife/_whatsnew.msnw or just PM me.

   Thanks your your time!
      James Docherty


----------



## Docherty (17 Jan 2005)

I also forgot you guys can take advantage of the Chat room when ever you feel like it too!!!!


----------



## Goldsmith (17 Jan 2005)

Nice site dude, way better than that shitty Canteen...


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (18 Jan 2005)

I joined, a well put together message board, I don't know how I'm going to be able to handle Cadet World, Army.ca and this new one though.


----------



## q_1966 (18 Jan 2005)

Docherty said:
			
		

> Hey Guys!
> I just created a new MSN Cadet group for past, present, and future Cadets as well as Officers. If you are intrested in checking it out and possibly joining  go to-----
> http://groups.msn.com/BarracksLife/_whatsnew.msnw or just PM me.



The picture in there is of the old Bravo Barracks...right?


----------



## Docherty (18 Jan 2005)

Hahaha. Ya it use to be but now it is the Sgt's Barracks


----------



## Goldsmith (18 Jan 2005)

yeah that sgt.'s barracks is a site to behold eh.  Looked like that almost everyday, save the weekend we all had to clean it and had change parade...


----------



## Jonny Boy (18 Jan 2005)

what is this thing. is it like a personal website or somthing? ???


----------



## Sharpey (18 Jan 2005)

Nice view of the barracks! As an instructor I would have a field day in there!! But hey, I can't say I've never been in that position before  :-X


----------



## Docherty (19 Jan 2005)

It was absolutely disgusting I kept my area clean but others didn't.  I think that picture was taken the last day though.
t


----------



## sgt_mandal (19 Jan 2005)

Goldsmith said:
			
		

> Nice site dude, way better than that shitty Canteen...


what the hek is this canteen everyone is talking about?


----------

